# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens



## Daniel Herrera (May 6, 2019)

Hello all,

I just got this plant from our local native plant sale this past weekend. This is my first cypripedium, any in-pot care suggestion are welcome.


----------



## Wendy (May 6, 2019)

That’s really pretty. All mine are in the garden so I can’t help you with in-pot growing....but I know many others here can.


----------

